# MV Armadale



## blufluman (Sep 4, 2012)

I was just wondering who posted this picture saved it a long time ago can't find it on the site at the moment

Fellow with the bushy sideburns was Colin Porter.left of him was taffy Evans and I was far left


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

blufluman said:


> I was just wondering who posted this picture saved it a long time ago can't find it on the site at the moment
> 
> Fellow with the bushy sideburns was Colin Porter.left of him was taffy Evans and I was far left


A Google search shows it posted by Locking Splice 24th December 2011.

Brian


----------



## blufluman (Sep 4, 2012)

beedeesea said:


> A Google search shows it posted by Locking Splice 24th December 2011.
> 
> Brian


Thanks for that


----------



## Locking Splice (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi Bluefluman, I took the photo Christmas 1974, the names do not ring a bell with me. The crowd was nigh on all from South Shields, and few from Dock Street. The lad with the side burns is Billy Smith the Handy Man and the guy to his left is George Ball the Bosun. I recognise you on the far left, I think you were Stewards Boy, the lad next to you in the blue vest was from Dundee, the Steward with his back turned is Paddy the 2nd Cook from Belfast. The only Porter I remember on there was Dougie Porter the 2nd Steward from South Shields, who did a bit of bouncing at Ruperts night club when on leave. I was known as the Cockney Rebel from Dock Street but also half a Geordie lol and my best mate on there was the late Jimmy Owens AB from North Shields. A good ship, but a tough 6 months, hard work, plenty of fights, plenty of laughs and in general a good crowd. Now in my seventies but good to hear there are still a few lads around from that trip. Best regards Yuge.


----------



## blufluman (Sep 4, 2012)

It shows you how our minds play tricks I paid off her in March 73 just did one trip as assistant steward went down to South America on her


----------

